# Striped Devil Scorpion (Vaejovis spinigeris) questions



## Widowman10 (Mar 20, 2007)

can anyone direct me or just help me out by telling me the care requirements of the Striped Devil Scorpion (Vaejovis spinigeris)? i think they are from arizona, so it shouldn't be that hard, right? :?  if anyone has kept these and can give me some helpful hints, it would be much appreciated. its only .33" so what should i feed it?? lots of q's!!


----------



## kitty_b (Mar 20, 2007)

i keep babies on dried peat moss and my adults on a mixture of "mostly sand and some dried peat." they do fine at room temp as babies...you don't want to apply extra heat if they're going to dessicate. i keep 'em around 72-76 degrees F. i keep my adults at a high of about 80 degrees during the day.

i have a lot of baby arizona bark scorpions right now that i have to feed. you can either cut up a roach or cricket if the scorpion is really small, or feed using fruit flies or pinhead crickets or newborn roaches. mine are about 3mm without their tails, so i currently use pieces of crickets.

mine don't like to burrow. they will only take advantage of pieces of slate or wood laying on the substrate.


----------



## Bayushi (Mar 20, 2007)

http://visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Vaejovis/Vaejovisspinigerus.html


----------



## lostriverdoc (Mar 20, 2007)

Living in So. Arizona for four years now I found my first scorpion last summer (in the bottom of our swimming pool) it is a v. spinageris and it was still alive. I now have 13 scorps. and the v. spinigeris is still my favorate. I've been keeping it on a sub-straight of peat and potting soil a bark hide and a plastic bottle cap of water. When I first set things up for it I just threw in a dismembered cricket now and then.The past few months I've been feeding it live crickets and it appears to be doing very well. These are very easy to care for.


----------



## polphot (Mar 20, 2007)

Heres a good caresheet  and a good info on rearing young ones here from venomlist.

Btw, They are my most active scorpions. You'll love them too for sure!


----------



## emmille (Mar 20, 2007)

*yes*

yes, they are very active. they are one of my faves too though i still have juvies. do you have lots of those polphot?


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 20, 2007)

kitty_b said:


> i keep babies on dried peat moss and my adults on a mixture of "mostly sand and some dried peat." they do fine at room temp as babies...you don't want to apply extra heat if they're going to dessicate. i keep 'em around 72-76 degrees F. i keep my adults at a high of about 80 degrees during the day.


That's about exactly how I keep mine... I'm glad you pointed out that you don't need to boil your scorps to keep them alive and healthy.

For food, don't be scared, there are reasons why scorpions have lasted millions of years, they will gladly take food they're size, medium sized crickets are good for adults and smalls for slings are good too (unless they are I2 then maybe a tad smaller food.)

Make sure they're are places to dig around, a good sand and peat ratio makes it easy to dig but will still retain a little moisture to keep the substrate in tact.


----------



## polphot (Mar 21, 2007)

emmille said:


> yes, they are very active. they are one of my faves too though i still have juvies. do you have lots of those polphot?


right now i have 4 2i's and a 4th instar. They are soo active and doesnt care being watched at while they are hunting/eating even if i put my face less than a foot away from their keepers.

You can acquire 2i's locally (i see were both from the R.P.) from krib cause thats where i got mine from.


----------



## emmille (Mar 21, 2007)

*hehehe*



polphot said:


> right now i have 4 2i's and a 4th instar. They are soo active and doesnt care being watched at while they are hunting/eating even if i put my face less than a foot away from their keepers.
> 
> You can acquire 2i's locally (i see were both from the R.P.) from krib cause thats where i got mine from.


Nice. Yeah, they really don't mind being watched. Sometimes when i'm lying in bed, i would even hear them digging. Fascinating scorps indeed. I got mine from mp shino of PPF.


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 21, 2007)

thank you all! i'm excited to get it   it should be here tuesday.


----------



## Cheyenne Exotics (Jul 18, 2017)

How long are their lifespans on average


----------



## RTTB (Jul 18, 2017)

I keep a communal group of 4.


----------

